# Anyone build the AMT Chevy Titan truck?



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a friend who's building the old AMT Chevy Titan, and I thought I had seen a review somewhere. I know the kit's been around since christ was a kid, but I was hoping someone could give the guy a heads up on what to expect. He said he's working on the engine now, and fit is really bad. Thanks


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Disco, What's up buddy, Good to see you dude, And Hey lets go back and add to that Adult Area Room decision some more we all where having,....lol...lol...lol..That was a Hoot for sure, I thought you where extremely Funny in that post my self mister..lol....It should have gone on longer as well,...lol,,,OH well, Nothing last forever I guess...Maybe Next time.

And Yeah I build this kit last year some time my self my friend, and it went together real nice for the most part best I can remember, the only real problem I had on this kit was the Fuel Take mounts as well as the exhaust assembly instructions really, because the information on the instruction sheet is REAL FUZZY DUDE, on how it is to be assembled The best I could see anyway, But maybe its was just me, Who knows.

Others then that I have no real problems with it at all, But I had to do some Huge Modifications just to make it look right let alone Put the darn thing together at all in that area my self, But all and all it is a VERY WELL MADE KIT, and the Assembled Frame Rail is about as sturdy as anything I have ever seen when built, Here is a Quick shot of that to see what I'm on about, I don't have a finished pitchers of this kit laid out anywhere so these are the only assembly shots I can offer you here as well here man.





*Ian*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I built it when I was 9 or 10 it was my birthday model. It was my first truck kit. The chassis needs to be carefully assembled. to keep it square. and the hinges for the tilt cab were a bit of a problem. I loved mine. I used the turbine in my build.


Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know which version Disco was talking about there, But the one I build just came out a year or so ago now, So Don't know how close it was to the one you build at that age,.lol..Couldn't be to much deferent I guess.......
But it is a cool kit....OLD OR NEW AS WELL...





*Ian*


----------



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

steve123 said:


> The chassis needs to be carefully assembled. to keep it square
> Steve


How did you go about keeping it square? I am about ready to attempt the chassis.

Thanks

PS: this is my 1st AMT, but I do not see any part numbers on the sprues. That is a first for me.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You will need to assemble the chassis on a flat (glass or metal) surface. The chassis is assembled from two main rails, and then multiple crossmembers. Lay the rails on a flat surface. This way you can see if they are warped.A hot water bath will usually help fix minor warpage. If they lay flat with no daylight showing, give them a quarter turn and see if they are warped in a different plane. same remedy.
Next step tomorrow. It's late here and I got boats to build.

Steve


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

mgh...Hey,s.moe,here...Are you Disco58's friend,who's building the Chevy Titan? Or are you building one too? I haven't built this kit, but have built quite a few other older AMT semi kits,and yes you'll come across some that don't have the part numbers on the trees or spures. You just have to match it up with what it looks like on the instruction sheet...Check the fit of the parts before you do any glueing though,to make sure it's right....If you haven't already,check out Ian Anderson's pic's posted on 8-27-2011, He's got a great shot of the chassis and his work looks great, too...As far as keeping the chassis square, do like steve123 is suggesting....Very good advice....HEY how'd the TBF Avenger turn out??? love to see some pic's of both......s.moe......out.


----------



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, Disco58 has been a huge help getting me back into modeling, much good advice.

For the most part I have been able to find the parts on the sprues, but there are a couple I have not yet found.

The Avenger is not quite finished, but has a couple of huge problems. I will do what I can with it, and chalk it up as a learning process


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

It's an old kit, built it in the early or mid 1980's. Doesn't look like it has changed much.


----------



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

I could use some hints as to how to put the frame together. There are 5 cross member pieces, and darned if I know how I am to keep them all in place and glue them, much less do it and keep things square at the same time!

Thanks


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Start in the middle, glue 2 and let them almost dry, then move to the next two. It's easier to adjust it with the first two when they're about halfway set. I often use paint bottles, the square ones, to form a jig.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mike -- Don't over think it and complicate things. Your jig doesn't have to be anything fancy - a pad of post-it notes about 1/2" thick would do it, just anything that's 90 degrees and reasonably stiff will work as a square. You have a mat with grid lines on it, I've seen it in your pictures. Clamp one frame rail to that, and line up your cross members on adjacent lines. A couple pieces of wood trim wood (pun, hah!) work too. This is where some dry fitting comes in handy. Make sure it all fits without glue, lay it on the mat or whatever you're using to line things up, a drop of superglue, a touch of accelerator and you're done. Next. I got faith in ya'!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I didn't use a jig or anything with this build my self dude, The peace's are cut to fit in slots more less INSIDE THE RAIL, Make sure your two rails are NOT WARPED in anyway, and Pe-Fit EVERYTHING first as well, and then hold it in place Like Disco said use the grid lines on the grid pad if you wont, or need be, GOOD IDEA man, but if its not setting fast enough for you as well, just Use some super glue to fit the key parts if you wont, I didn't have to do that on mine and it worked out Once you know Which peace's go where,...lol...Because I lost the instruction sheet on mine for this part,..SO I HAD TO GUESS.....
But it is Sturdy as a ROCK when fitted right and dried my friend, Trust me on that,..

But If you need some pictures of the Axles and wheel Assembly as well Or any other parts put together, LET ME KNOW DUDE, I documented MOST OF THE BUILD, 
so I can post them for you if you wont them...
NO WORRIES"







*Ian*


----------

